# What's a good size for villager housing plots?



## DinoTown (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm getting started on my villager housing zone while I can. I really wanna make a village-y vibe though, so everyone gets their own gardens, with some furniture and some flowers and maybe a tree if I like them enough lol. Thing is, as much as I would love to give everyone their own giant garden, my map plans kinda limit me to about 4 squares of the map grid (that's a rough estimate, considering where the plaza is and where rivers and cliffs are placed.)

So, I ask this question to anyone with a maths-y brain/has TT'd and has villager gardens they're happy with, how big would you recommend I make my fenced-off gardens if we include the actual house (2x3? or 2x4 or smth?).


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 30, 2020)

I gave mines a 5x5. Couldn’t really give anything smaller as I felt there was no walking room or place to place anything. The whole neighborhood area takes about a little bit less than half my town map though. Some I had to make 5x4 (and those I feel like the whole area is kind of squashed. I fenced each in through, so maybe that’s why. 
I feel like 2x3 2x4 is really small and you won’t be able to place anything.


----------



## DinoTown (Mar 30, 2020)

I set a couple of those out and it looks pretty good!
I'm not using a thick chunky fence so that probably helps give the area a more open feel, like it's bigger than it actually is.
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 30, 2020)

As close togeather as possible for me.


----------



## DinoTown (Mar 30, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> As close togeather as possible for me.



Yeh, same here! A lot of mine are gonna be right up next to each other, so much so the left fence of one plot is the right fence of another lol. I really wanna try for a close-knit community feel...

... where I live on completely the other side of the island to everyone else but y'know


----------



## luantoine12 (Mar 30, 2020)

I did 7 x 7 (excluding the water) so I can have enough space to make a nice entrance and some space to add flowers or potentially fences, not sure yet! (ignore the house in the middle, not sure where I'm going to put it yet haha)


----------



## DinoTown (Mar 30, 2020)

luantoine12 said:


> I did 7 x 7 (excluding the water) so I can have enough space to make a nice entrance and some space to add flowers or potentially fences, not sure yet! (ignore the house in the middle, not sure where I'm going to put it yet haha)
> 
> View attachment 233688



Oh, that's cool! How many grid squares does that take up on the map?


----------



## FaerieRose (Mar 30, 2020)

Mine are 6x9, including fences. It's large enough for a bit of furniture and garden on each side of the house.


----------



## DinoTown (Mar 30, 2020)

FaerieRose said:


> Mine are 6x9, including fences. It's large enough for a bit of furniture and garden on each side of the house.



Oh that's cute! It looks a lot better than my current perfect square design too! I think I might steal your idea lol


----------



## RandomSanity (Apr 1, 2020)

This is a really useful thread, thank you for sharing. How do you go about making sure your plots are the same size? I wish there was a grid you could turn on in-game as I can never get the placement of plots to line up. 

I'm far from being able to afford to move my houses and I set them up pretty much at random as I heard they could be moved at will. I didn't think they would be this expensive to move.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is a really useful thread, thank you for sharing. How do you go about making sure your plots are the same size? I wish there was a grid you could turn on in-game as I can never get the placement of plots to line up. 

I'm far from being able to afford to move my houses and I set them up pretty much at random as I heard they could be moved at will. I didn't think they would be this expensive to move.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 1, 2020)

5x5 to 7x7 would be enough. but personally, i went overboard because i was having too much fun putting furnitures on yards as we couldn't do it before and now we can haha. so mine goes to 8x8 and up.

i made some of the houses interconnecting with the fences, with 1 line to separate houses--if that's something you'd like to do. it's cute to me. they look like close neighbors.


----------



## DaviddivaD (Apr 1, 2020)

I have to destroy a cliff before I can do anything like this.


----------



## stiney (Apr 1, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> ... where I live on completely the other side of the island to everyone else but y'know



Part of me wants to move my house to the top of a cliff with no inclines or bridges leading to it but then villagers can't come over, I assume.


----------

